# DPF/EGR delete now won’t start



## Jarends (3 mo ago)

Hi Everyone, need some help here. I recently purchased a delete and tune kit from (PM me for info). The install went well and the car started right up after the flash tune. The next time I tried to start it a few minutes later, it wouldn’t start. I left the EGR valve harness and throttle body harness unplugged. I tried reinstalling the tune again and the same thing happened. It started, I took it for a drive and it ran great. Got back home and shut it off. Tried to restart and it won’t start again. Is it a problem with the flash tune? I’m planning to call GWN Diesel as soon as I can. Any thoughts?


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Has to be tune related since it runs fine but then won't start after a key cycle.

Just out of curiosity is there anything plugged into the obd2 port?


----------



## Jarends (3 mo ago)

15cruzediesel said:


> Has to be tune related since it runs fine but then won't start after a key cycle.
> 
> Just out of curiosity is there anything plugged into the obd2 port?


Solved the problem. GWN Diesel is excellent helping out. The throttle body was stuck closed so it wouldn’t start. Opened it up and unplugged throttle body and it started right up. Then I had no power. Called them back and he said they’ve seen a few throttle body issues. Said to plug it back in. That solved the power issue. As long as it doesn’t stick closed again, it should be good to go.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Jarends said:


> Solved the problem. GWN Diesel is excellent helping out. The throttle body was stuck closed so it wouldn’t start. Opened it up and unplugged throttle body and it started right up. Then I had no power. Called them back and he said they’ve seen a few throttle body issues. Said to plug it back in. That solved the power issue. As long as it doesn’t stick closed again, it should be good to go.


When was the last time you've cleaned that? It usually gets pretty gross.


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

You are going to love the tune.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

Jarends said:


> Hi Everyone, need some help here. I recently purchased a delete and tune kit from (PM me for info). The install went well and the car started right up after the flash tune. The next time I tried to start it a few minutes later, it wouldn’t start. I left the EGR valve harness and throttle body harness unplugged. I tried reinstalling the tune again and the same thing happened. It started, I took it for a drive and it ran great. Got back home and shut it off. Tried to restart and it won’t start again. Is it a problem with the flash tune? I’m planning to call GWN Diesel as soon as I can. Any thoughts?


enjoy the great power, what tune did you install, the 5 tune kit or just the stock lightweight?


----------

